# WOW



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

WOW i just viewed my profile i am a "SENIOR MEMBER"!.......so how did they know my birthday


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

ldiat said:


> WOW i just viewed my profile i am a "SENIOR MEMBER"!.......so how did they know my birthday


You've probably been a Senior Member here at TC for a while now. Maybe this is news to you because you're really a Senile Member? :lol:

Just kidding with ya!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> WOW i just viewed my profile i am a "SENIOR MEMBER"!.......so how did they know my birthday


Does this mean we can congratulate you on your birthday?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Does this mean we can congratulate you on your birthday?


just bring the cake and ice cream lets see about 375+ portions for all on the forum...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> just bring the cake and ice cream lets see about 375+ portions for all on the forum...












*First-come, first-served*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine should say Senior Stupid Member


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

What you don't want it to say is Elderly Dysfunctional Member.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I could try it on for size and see if I like it I guess


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

It can't mean a whole lot, I suddenly became a senior member and I barely know the way to the restroom.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

After 10 posts you get senior member status. After 100 posts, odds are that you get an infraction.


----------

